# Qctp No-wrench Nut



## swatson144 (Jul 12, 2015)

A few months back I decided to switch from an AXA size holder to a BXA holder for my 12x36.  I truly hate to reach for a wrench to swivel my tool post, so I make the handle onto the nut. 

I start with making the handle to fit the size of the tool post (or the taps on hand etc ;-) ) The size isn't all that critical but needs to be as large as is reasonable. You will be banging it around. Stainless works great if it is on hand but even 1018 is good.


The handle is just gonna be threaded on each end to fit the ball and the nut. Please note the 1018 nut on this AXA QCTP is trying to decide what color to be but worked great.

Next we make the nut itself. It's simple. I like the handle to be longer than the "locking lever" . The nut above has 4 sockets for the handle. If the drilling and tapping is a challenge just go with 1. My handle stays in the same hole always and if it was in the way it could be removed after tightening.  If the hole placement was unfortunate and the handle was in the way (pointed to the chuck etc) facing the bottom or adding a washer will make it good. 


So now you just make the nut and thread it to fit the T nut bolt like above.



Next use what you have to drill and tap 1 or more holes for the handle. Some of you may have a indexing head with adjustable angle. PHWHATTT  we play the cards we are delt and use a rod in the hole to index.


----------



## swatson144 (Jul 12, 2015)

So now I grab the red handle and yank it to secure my tool holder and yank the brass ball to set my tool angle. 

Steve


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice work. And great idea.


----------



## schor (Jul 12, 2015)

nice job. I made one too, I love not having to grab a wrench.


----------



## hvontres (Jul 15, 2015)

looks like someone watches doubleboost on youtube


----------



## gjmontll (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice job; and I'm adding this idea to my shop improvements list. On a related note, I'm already planning to do something similar for my Logan lathe's carriage lock.
    Greg


----------



## schor (Jul 15, 2015)

hvontres said:


> looks like someone watches doubleboost on youtube



Seeing doubleboosts gave me the idea to make mine. I have a vid on my youtube page.


----------



## toolman49 (Jul 17, 2015)

G'Day Fellas,
I made up a toolpost lock nut a couple of years ago, I went with a single hole and use 5/8"  shim washers to locate the lever angle.



Regards, 
Martin


----------



## GarageGuy (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks great!  I made one for my machine too.  It's a great accessory!

GG


----------



## mcdanlj (Nov 18, 2019)

I made a wrench-optional nut that has a shorter handle but includes wrench flats in case I need them, and six threaded sockets for the handle so that I can move the handle easily if I need to.









						G0709 for mcdanlj
					

I hated the piston-style QCTP that came with the G0709, so I bought a wedge-style QCTP from Precision Matthews, along with a pile of tool holders.  The QCTP bolt that came with the original didn't fit the new one, so I had to come up with a new solution.  I had a 1/2" x 2" piece of CRS stock...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

